# A Gheenoe With a Full Deck Bow to Stern



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

nice  boat  joe what are inside the hatches take some pics and what is inside the cooler. that boat will be easy to move around the parking lot at the holiday inn during the brandon tournament


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=toast.gif]Looks great Joe.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave,

Each hatch holds a rabies-infected bull dog on a 30 foot rope. Advanced security I added for the Brandon Tounament. ;D


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

great job joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool stuff. Are you going to the Ozello gathering? I would like to go for a ride.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> nice  boat  joe what are inside the hatches take some pics and what is inside the cooler. that boat will be easy to move around the parking lot at the holiday inn during the brandon tournament



Who would do such a thing????? Does look like it would look good floating in the Holiday Inn pool though... ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

cool~ ummmm what did it cost total?




L.R.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Your boat is perfect for NAVY SEALS and would love to see a 6 ak-47 machine guns and black wet suit!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Your boat is perfect for NAVY SEALS and would love to see a 6 ak-47 machine guns and black wet suit!!



Now your talkin!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW looks like you are keeping your deck protected with rubber. ;D


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Where does Joco sit?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

In the front hatch with his head sticking up yelling "...faster Papa--faster!!!"


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Kewl feeshing machine!!!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

That boat would look nice in the holiday inn pool up in Titusville.

;D ;D ;D
How heavy did u say it was again Joe?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Cool stuff. Are you going to the Ozello gathering? I would like to go for a ride.


Joe, Are you going to make it?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes Sir. I will be there. With the Aircraft Carrier---and hopefully a trick arse tiller handle extension. Materials for the protype ordered


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Order a 4 blade power-tech prop today. I have been working on molds for carbon fiber till handle and trolling motor extensions. I glued the rubber decking and sealed in all the hatches. I installed a stringray hydor foil to help with cavitation.


----------

